# patternmaster



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Im looking at getting a patternmaster for my Beretta Ext. Correct me if im wrong..... there is two types i can buy. An extended. or and extended full. What would u recommend? Going to be used for long range shooting for ducks and geese. thanxs


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I would go with the extended full for that application. The basic Patternmaster is great for up to 50-yards. Beyond that, the full model takes over.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I hate hijacking this, but I gotta ask. So how do you tell the difference bewtween an ext and an ext full on a PM if you are buying a used one and they guy does not know which he has?


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

This is just a guess, but i would imagine the bore diameter is stamped on there somewhere.


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

I may be wrong on this, but the extended range Patternmaster was not available until this year.

I'd recommend that you go to the Patternmaster website and ask the question there.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

So does the Extened Full say "extended full" on it?
Or??? :huh:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

I have an extended one I think, and it doesn't say anything different on it, it's just an inch or two longer than the regular one. I don't know if it patterns better or worse, it isn't an extra full however, it has an open constriction just like the regular patternmasters. Personally I think its a pain in the ars because it makes the gun an inch longer, my 26" barrel is pushing 30 with that damn thing on it.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

I do want to add that it does pattern really tight with big shot, but the only thing I ever use anything bigger than 2's for is coyotes and deer. If you hit a goose with it at 30 yards you absolutely rip him in half. It also works good for trap and pheasants with lead, for some reason it patterns real tight with small lead but not small steel. As far as I know the only one they have for Xtrema's is the longer one, if you can find a short one for an Xtrema I would gladly trade mine for it.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

OK here is the deal with PM chokes.

I went to their website.

The regular PM is great for 3" shells and you can use 3.5" shells with it too, BUT with the 3.5" shells it is not as tight of a pattern. So they recomend using an extended full with 3.5" shells for the tightest pattern.

How to tell the difference between the 2. The standard full has 2 rows of port holes and extends about 1" past the barrel. The extended full has 4 rows port holes and is about 1.5" past the end of the barrel.

I have sent off an inquiry to them about the lack of a model # and some other ?s I have. I'll post up when I hear back from them.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Here is what Diane at PM said and in parenthises is what asked:

You can use the 3 inch shells in the extended choke tube but we do not recommend using 2 3/4 inch shells. I do not have any specifications (I asked what the pattern tightness is between a a 3" shell anda a 3.5" shell in the std full) but the extended tube was designed to incase the entire wad for the 3 1/2 inch shells which helps keep the pattern tight and will go the distance. There are many people who are using the standard tube and still shoot some 3 1/2 inch shells and are very happy with it. It's a matter of what you want it for, the ammo you are using and the gun. As far as safety concerns (shooting a 3" shell in an extended) you won't have a problem just remember to check the tube periodically to make sure that it is screwed in tight to the barrel.

If you have the Invector plus standard tube the head should measure about 3/4 of an inch, the extended tube is about 1 1/4 inches. We are not listing the model numbers on the tubes but have started listed the name of the tube itself.

Dianne 
Patternmaster

For thoses inexperienced in after market chokes, they do NOT have the standard forcing cone, rather they have "strippers" that strips the wad from the shot just before it leaves the barell. This makes for ashorter shot string, thus more oppurtunity for the pellets to hit the bird Vs the traditional longer shot strings with std chokes.


----------



## BWinSoCal (Dec 14, 2005)

Ive had reg PM in my SBE for years. I pattern my goose guns @ 40 yds/w/ BBBs &Ts. It has been best of several Ive used, however on my new SBE2 I tried my buddys extended PM & was surprised to find that the Benelli factory MOD tube gives a better more consistent even pattern. I would have gladly paid the 80 bucks to get just a little better pattern but at least on my SBE2 the factory tube wins out. Don't forget to pattern your gun so you know for yourself.


----------



## BWinSoCal (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh yea I forgot ,MY buddys EXT PM tube is in his Extrema 2 KO 28". WE patterned his gun as well & he is happy enough with it. I don't think its a huge improvement over the (already longer) factory tubes but every little bit helps.He just got the gun late Oct. The end sight was not centered but since he changed it He has had good service. *This is why I stressed the importance of patterning;The best TUBE inthe world cant make up for the gun shooting to the side. By the way his EXTREMA 2 KO does kick less than my SBE2. I can give you 12 years of _good SBE feedback & 2 years of SBE 2 OH yea again,that tube he got ,swelled with just a few shells fired,making it hard to un screw.Called Patternmaster,they replaced it promptly & so far so good. They have great customer service. The same thing happened to me in the 90s,& to the same buddy on another gun. Also to another buddy back then on a 10 ga. I still wouldn't be afraid to buy one, they're great tubes . IF you get a bad one they make it right. They are still in business after a number of years so I'm OK with them.


----------



## Curt Grindeland (Dec 22, 2005)

I love my patternmaster choke. I have had it for over 7 years now. I use it for snows mostly and honkers. It takes a while to get used to it but you will love it as you shoot it more.

Curt


----------

